# So there I was outside working to replace the vents



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

And I suffered a heart attack. Sheeech Well after staying for a couple days at the hospital, got a stint and now home. Boy what a big fuss. Tomorrow back to the vent task. Frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you're okay - don't overdo it.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad you are here to talk about it. listen to your Dr's advice


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, glad it turned out ok but take it easy!!


----------

